# Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. November 2009)

*Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]


----------



## v3rtex (18. November 2009)

*Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Beim durchlesen dieser News, frage ich mich warum hier so explizit HOH hervogehoben wird?

Immerhin gilt diese Aktion auch bei anderen Onlineshops und im Einzelhandel wie MM und Saturn.


----------



## Invidia (18. November 2009)

*AW: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Die Aktion find ich zwar gut...lediglich würds mich freuen wenns für Logitech Produkte gelten würd. Denn dann wäre ne neue Maus + Tasta bei mir


----------



## timee95 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass keine software im Angebot ist


----------



## butchrulz (18. November 2009)

*AW: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Hab mich auch grad das Gleiche gefragt ... Warum hier explizit Home of Hardware erwähnt wird!? Bei der Aktion von Microsoft steht nichts von bestimmten Shops


----------



## push@max (19. November 2009)

*AW: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Von dem Angebot werde ich Gebrauch machen...es sei den, ich finde es sogar ohne dieses Angebot noch günstiger


----------



## Yoshi1982 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*

Wieso jetzt nochmal diese News??


----------



## MidwayCV41 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Microsoft Cash-Back-Aktion: 19 Prozent MwSt. zurück [Anzeige]*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Beim durchlesen dieser News, frage ich mich warum hier so explizit HOH hervogehoben wird?



Wegen des Refs? Diese "News" ist ja als Anzeige ausgewiesen. Somit verdient PCGH mit jedem Klick.


----------

